

BrowserShots… no longer excellent - DoesWhat
http://www.doeswhat.com/2009/05/04/browsershots-org-no-longer-excellent/

======
pj
I think it's funny how people who pay nothing and contribute nothing to
keeping something alive can find plenty of time to bash it if it doesn't live
up to their expectations of leechability.

~~~
DoesWhat
Implying that something was once excellent, then pointing out that the service
is no longer excellent isn't exactly bashing.

If something is free you shouldn't be able to post your negative yet
completely truthful experiences with it?

There are plenty of free services that people rely on. If you relied on free
email service like Gmail and you began to receive just 1 in 10 emails sent to
you, would you feel like you had the right to post a negative account of your
experience?

------
mahmud
They should've charged for it from day 1.

